# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Berger Allemand Urgence

## LilyB

Recherche famille d'accueil pour une urgence dans le 59-62 ou dans le 34 ou 66 (covoiturage organisé) pour un berger allemand sorti de maltraitance.

----------


## GADYNETTE

tenez nous au courant ...j'espère que vous allez trouver très vite (hélas, je suis dans le Calvados). (les 59/62 sont à l'opposé du 34/66....?)

----------

